# "I'll Take Bullets Before You Do."



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is a real man. A man who wears a badge. A man who is willing to stand between evil and his fellow citizen.

*Edited to fix the link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-terrified-workers-ll-protect-massacre.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Linky not working at this moment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Linky not working at this moment.


Crap. Hang on....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moment brave San Bernardino cop reassures terrified workers he'll protect them from massacre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People like this are to be emulated.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd like to shake his hand and give more than just a pat on the back! Not so many have those gonads.

The last line gives me to think,wtf, Federal authorities are investigating whether terrorism was a motive. Duh.

.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Moment brave San Bernardino cop reassures terrified workers he'll protect them from massacre | Daily Mail Online


 One of the good guys. *To protect and* *to serve*


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think the article said much about it, seasoned vet, young or older? Anyhow, the mayor should pin a medal on him! Helluva guy!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A good, brave, man doing his job with honor. There are some left in the world.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

THAT is a police officer to emulate. 

Standing in the line of fire to protect citizens... outstanding!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I thought the people were very calm and cool. I think the officer, and his rifle, inspired some confidence in them. Maybe a few folks woke up there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LEO did a great job. One was wounded. Sad truth that many were killed and wounded before LE could help. LEO likely stopped many more from being killed. LEO is not a plan for defending yourself or family. They can't do it.
911 is to report a crime not stop one.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Could just be my device but i am not seeing blood or debree by the suv. Just stuff. Not even glass on the street. Damn the clean up crews are fast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> LEO did a great job. One was wounded. Sad truth that many were killed and wounded before LE could help. LEO likely stopped many more from being killed. LEO is not a plan for defending yourself or family. They can't do it.
> 911 is to report a crime not stop one.


That should be a public service announcement aired on every channel.


----------



## 45entinel (Nov 13, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> THAT is a police officer to emulate.
> 
> Standing in the line of fire to protect citizens... outstanding!


No that is a street cop to emulate. We need fewer police officers and a ton more street cops.

Growing up in Chicago in the 60s this is what prevented the city from becoming what it is today.


----------

